# Fashionable Bathroom, dont mind the skis



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i would LOVE to have this


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

that is crazy yo.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

That's hilarious. :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

oh those crazy japanese people...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fuggin' hilarious!

I have to say that looking at that would definitely help me poop.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Holy shit, thats awesome!!!


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

hahaha
even if i just went in to pee, probably end up shitting after looking down that...
________
CutieHeidi


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

hahaha - thats insane. love the arm controls on the toilet. 
this is ground control to major tom.


----------

